# Rmrc



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callback to land blind
1,2,4,7,10,12,14,15,17,18,19,21,22,26,29,30,32,33,35,37,38,39,42,43,44,46.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Qual to the watermarks
1,4,5,12,15,19,21


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callback to water blind.
2,4,7,10,12,15,17,18,19,21,22,26,29,30,38,39,42,43,44


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open Callbacks to Water Blind

2, 4, 7, 10, 12, 15, 17-19, 21-22, 26, 29-30, 38-39, 42-44


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

For the Q I know that 2nd place went to dog 15 and Dr. Ed took fourth!! Sorry thats all I know..


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callback to the watermarks. 
4,15,17,19,21,22,29,38,39,42,43,44


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Am callbacks to land blind.
1,2,3,4,6,7,9,11,12,13,19,21,22,23,24,26,27,29,31,32,34,35,36,38,39,40


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Am 2 water 2, 3, 4, 9, 11-13, 19, 22, 24, 26, 27, 29, 35, 36, 40


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open Results
42 Pacer/D Boice
29 Daisy/Winters
22 Ruger/schrader Noga
17 Rainey/schrader Boley
Rj 38 Bullet/Hurst
Jams 1519,21,44


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

J. D and Pacer!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! So happy for you..... Just got the phone call telling me you won!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 8, 2006)

Way to go D. Boice and Pacer for an Open Blue.
You called me last weekend, and I call you this weekend.

Also, congrats to Dave Winters and Daisy for an Open second.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Qual Results

1st - Joey/Bev Ensley
2nd - Handy/Ron Bischke
3rd - Plick/Bill Schrader
4th - Tubby/Ed Aycock
RJ -Ida/George Fiebelkorn

I don't have the JAMs

Congratulations to Bev and Joey!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

How bout George and Ida - way to warm up for the specialty!
And congratulations to Dr. Ed and Tubby, too.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Ida and George. We are here cheering you on.

Jazz and Mary Beth


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Dan Hurst and 2 year old Bullet and their reserve jam in the open. I think that is 3 jams in the last 4 opens.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

AM Callbacks to water blind in the morning.

2 - Ruger
3 - Kizzy
4 - Twist
9 - Dj
11 - Daisy
12 - Bullet
13 - Mozzie
19 - Pacer
22 - Sport
24 - Prime
26 - Buffy
27 - J-Lo
29 - Sundance
31 - Diva
35 - Woody
36 - Gretzky
40 - Ozzie

17 Total

George Fiebelkorn


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Way to go Ruger and Linda Noga/Schrader, 3rd place in the Open, kudos! Keeping our fingers crossed for you in the AM too.


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats to Dewitt and Pacer!! Is pacer qualified for the Open national?

LT


----------



## Art Stoner (Nov 18, 2007)

Congratulations again to Bev and Joey for a Qual win. Way to go!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

4th 2, 3, 4, 9, 11, 13, 19, 26, 36


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Good Luck J D and Pacer!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Way to go D and Pacer, Daisy and Rainey!!

Congrats to all.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

A big thank you to the RMRC for putting on a very well run and organized trial. A bigger thank you to the Amateur Judges who disigned some challenging, but appropriate tests for the number of entries.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Amateur Results*

1) Buffy/Shih
2) DJ/Lori Morgan
3) Kizzy/Biesemeier
4) Daisy/Winters
RJ) Pacer/Boice

JAMS
Twist/Sheehan
Gretzky/Vaughn


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> *Amateur Results*
> 
> 1) Buffy/Shih
> 2) DJ/Lori Morgan
> ...


*Congratz to Ted and D on their wins! Also big shout out to all the finishers!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Congratulations Ted. Buffy ran a very nice trial.
The same goes to Lori!

Buffy and DJ deserve a lot of credit, as do their handlers!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

OOPS

RJ - Gretzky/Vaughn
JAM - Pacer/Boice


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to all the dogs that finished and placed.

And thanks to Mike, Ted, Jiggy, and D Boice for giving us updates. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Ted and Buffy!!*


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Way to go with the WIN Ted...and congrats to everyone!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to the AM placers.
Ted, Lori, Brian and Dave.

Thanks to the RCMC crew for another great trial. Also to the judges.


----------

